# :: ECS Tuning :: A3 Grilles WHAT A SELECTION!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*ECS Tuning proudly presents: A3 Grilles* 

Replace your damaged or dated grille with one of these slick Genuine Audi pieces. Available for the pre-facelift A3 as well as the facelift model: 

* Glossy Black Facelift A3 Grille - $449.95* - *$100 price drop!!* 
*Click here to order or for more information. * 
 

*Blackout Facelift A3 Grille (Matte Black) -* *$492.67* - _*$100 price drop!!*_ 
*Click here to order or for more information.* 
 

*Glossy Black* *Facelift A3 Plate Filler* - *$104.94* - *34% off!!* 
*Click here to order or for more information.* 
 


*Matte Black* *Facelift A3 Plate Filler* - *$99.95* - *38% off!!* 
*Click here to order or for more information.* 
 

And also some slick bits for you pre-facelifters: 

*Pre-facelift A3 Blackout Grille and all-black Plate Filler Kit - $319.96 - save 30%!!* 
*Click here to order or for more information.* 
 

*Pre-facelift A3 S-Line Grille - $373.56!!* 
*Click here to order or for more information.* 
 

*Pre-facelift Blackout A3 S-Line Grille - $469.95!!* 
*Click here to order or for more information.* 
 

and finally... 

*Pre-facelift Blackout A3 Grille Surround - $129.95!! - save 30%!!* 
*Click here to order or for more information.*


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

no mesh grills for S3????????


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Do you have to remove the bumper to install the grill surround?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

lol


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

two questions: 
1. Are these OEM (or OEM quality & fit) 
2. What is the pricing difference if you require a license plate bracket (for pre-facelift blackout non-sline)


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I will see if I can find a mesh S3 grille. We have FK mesh grilles available right here, where we do have _A3__ mesh grilles._ 


I've added facelift matte black filler plate^^ 

I am not positive, but it appears the grille surround just pops on and off. Perhaps an A3 owner can verify this for me.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

KCMTNBIKER said:


> two questions:
> 1. Are these OEM (or OEM quality & fit)
> 2. What is the pricing difference if you require a license plate bracket (for pre-facelift blackout non-sline)


 1. All the grilles in my first post are Genuine Audi - meaning the fit and quality are the same as a part you purchased from the dealer or had on your car from the factory. 

2. EDIT! Found a cheaper one! We have the Blackout Non-Sline Pre-facelift grille right here for *$259.95*: 

 
 

And the front plate bracket sells for $134.74 (not on sale like the plate filler, unfortunately) right here:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

So, can anyone confirm if you have to remove the bumper or not for the grill surround replacement. I assume you do not, but who knows....


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah i'm in need of the grille surround -- i did a crap job painting mine black. it's starting to look like a glitter job


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

what happened to chris? did he die or sopmething?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

vwlippy said:


> So, can anyone confirm if you have to remove the bumper or not for the grill surround replacement. I assume you do not, but who knows....


Really wish we had a shop A3 so I could verify, but I just can't say. Anyone? Beuhler? Beuhler? Someone must have removed their grille surround before. 




tp. said:


> what happened to chris? did he die or sopmething?


Chris moved on to green pastures with another company in another industry. He wasn't fired or anything.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damnit i miss him


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

vwlippy said:


> So, can anyone confirm if you have to remove the bumper or not for the grill surround replacement. I assume you do not, but who knows....


You could, but you will more then likely break the grill surround. Best bet is to take off the grill and pop off the surround from the back. 

But you will likely have to take your bumper off to remove the grill.

You can just break off the surround though if you don't want to remove the grill :laugh:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the orders, friends! Enjoy!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

quick question, if i wanted to paint the surround, and the grill itself to lets say...idk...paint match to my car...how would i go about doing that? would i just prime and paint like any other part? i know it sounds a little crazy...:screwy:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

ordered the Blackout Surround trim for the Grille 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/ES5958/ 

good price! can't wait to get rid of my weak-ass attempt of painting it. maybe once it's completely off, I'll do a bang-up job on it and do it right! (then I guess I'll have a back-up...) 

also got some of the Smoked side markers -- will swap out my painted ones (mine weren't too bad, but 20 bucks is a good deal) 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/ES5854/ 

thanks ECS!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> ordered the Blackout Surround trim for the Grille
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/ES5958/
> 
> good price! can't wait to get rid of my weak-ass attempt of painting it. maybe once it's completely off, I'll do a bang-up job on it and do it right! (then I guess I'll have a back-up...)
> ...


 Thank YOU, Eddie! Perhaps you can enlighten all of us when you do your install if you have to remove your grille or not


----------

